
Magic in Panama, 1681 (2011) - benbreen
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/04/for-they-are-very-expert-and-skillful.html
======
lowdose
Talking about magic I came across this one last week. Robert Houdin hired by
Napoleon III to perform a magic trick in Africa to convince the local tribes
France magic was stronger than theirs.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Eug%C3%A8ne_Robert-
Houdin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Eug%C3%A8ne_Robert-Houdin)

[https://www.amazon.com/Hiding-Elephant-Magicians-
Impossible-...](https://www.amazon.com/Hiding-Elephant-Magicians-Impossible-
Disappear/dp/0786714018)

